# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  دیباگ کردن سایت روی browser در اندروید

## resident

سلام.
میخوام سایتی رو روی browser موبایلم که اندروید هست، دیباگ کنم. چطور میشه این کار رو انجام داد؟

----------


## resident

کسی نمی تونه کمک کنه؟!!

----------

